# marshal



## shiba (Jun 4, 2009)

Καλή σας μέρα!

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς θα μπορούσαμε να αποδώσουμε το "marshal" ως ναυτικό τίτλο του 19ου αιώνα; Διότι στα λεξικά υπάρχει ως στρατάρχης αλλά δεν νομίζω ο καπετάνιος μίας φρεγάτας (που στο κείμενό μου αποκαλείται marshal) να μπορεί να μεταφραστεί "στρατάρχης".

Ευχαριστώ θερμά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Στο *γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό των ναυτικών όρων* του Λ. Παλάσκα (συμπλ. Μ. Γούδα 1898) λέει ρητά:

*Maréchal *ο _πολέμαρχος_ και όχι ο στρατάρχης

...το πώς να το βολέψεις με τον καπετάνιο της φρεγάτας σου, δεν το λέει...


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 4, 2009)

Λογικά αντιστοιχεί με τον ναύαρχο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Λογικά αντιστοιχεί με τον ναύαρχο.



...μάλλον όχι σύμφωνα με το λεξικό, αλλά ίσως μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *ναυμάχος*.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 4, 2009)

Βασικά το κείμενό σου είναι αμερικανικο ή αγγλικο; Και επίσης ποιας χώρας marshal ήταν; Είναι ένας όρος που παίζει σε πολλές χώρες, στο στρατό, το ναυτικό, την αεροπορία και ενδέχεται να μεταφραστεί με διάφορους τρόπους. Όσο για το ναυμάχος δεν είναι τίτλος, είναι ο πολεμιστής της θάλασσας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> Όσο για το ναυμάχος δεν είναι τίτλος, είναι ο πολεμιστής της θάλασσας.



...σωστά, αλλά ούτε το πολέμαρχος του λεξικού είναι τίτλος... :)


----------



## shiba (Jun 4, 2009)

Το κείμενο είναι αμερικανικό αλλά αναφέρεται σε γαλλόφωνους κατοίκους και αξιωματούχους νησιού της Καραϊβικής τον 19ο αιώνα...


----------



## shiba (Jun 4, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Λογικά αντιστοιχεί με τον ναύαρχο.



Και εγώ προς αυτό τον τίτλο κλίνω...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Σε καιρό πολέμου ο Α/ΓΕΝ είναι Ναύαρχος (όχι Πολέμαρχος). Μπορεί επίσης να αναφέρεται και στον Αρχηγό τού Στόλου ή Στόλαρχο (στην αρχαία Ελλάδα: πάλι Ναύαρχος). Και φυσικά αυτός μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο πλοίο κατά τη ναυμαχία.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Ναύαρχος*: προέρχεται από το *ναυ(ς)* (πλοίο) + -*αρχος* < *άρχω* (διοικώ). Ο βαθμός του *Ναυάρχου* υπήρχε μόνο στο βασίλειο της Σπάρτης, ο οποίος *Ναύαρχος* ήταν ο αρχηγός του Στόλου, αφού στη Δημοκρατία της Αθήνας ο *Στρατηγός* είχε υπό τον έλεγχό του τόσο το Στρατό Ξηράς, όσο και το Στρατό της Θάλασσας (Ναυτικό). Στη βασιλική Ελλάδα ο βαθμός αυτός αποδιδόταν μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις: *Ναύαρχοι*, κατ’ εξαίρεση, ονομάστηκαν ο Παύλος Κουντουριώτης και ο πρίγκιπας Γεώργιος. Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, *Ναύαρχος* ήταν ο διοικητής στόλου (Στόλαρχος), γνωστός και με τις ονομασίες _έπαρχος νεών_, _ναυάρχης_ (μεταγενέστερος τύπος), _νέαρχος_, _στολαγωγός _και_ στολάρχης_. Σήμερα, ο βαθμός αυτός φέρεται, στον καιρό της ειρήνης, στον Α/ΓΕΕΘΑ, εφόσον αυτός προέρχεται από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και, στον καιρό του πολέμου, στον Α/ΓΕΝ. Το υπηρεσιακό αυτοκίνητό του φέρει τέσσερα αστέρια σε μπλε πλαίσιο.[/FONT]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

shiba said:


> ο καπετάνιος *μίας *φρεγάτας



Προφανώς παρεξήγησα την αρχική ερώτηση: _το 19ο αιώνα, κάποιοι αποκαλούν τον καπετάνιο *μιας* φρεγάτας marshal_ οπότε παρέθεσα το σχετικό λήμμα που βρήκα (και συνδέει μάλιστα με τα γαλλικά) και σας το επισυνάπτω (θα δείτε ότι παραπέμπει μάλλον σε κάτι σαν σημερινό *αντιπλοίαρχο* (που σίγουρα όμως δεν ήταν ο όρος της εποχής)

Επίσης προφανώς, αν δεν είναι απλώς ένας καπετάνιος αλλά επικεφαλής στόλου μπορεί να είναι ναύαρχος (ή στόλαρχος όπως έγραψε ο Ζάζουλας), αν είναι επικεφαλής ναυτικής μοίρας μπορεί να είναι μοίραρχος κ.π.λ. Τότε όμως δεν είναι πρόβλημα ότι αποκαλούν marshal ένα ναύαρχο, σαν να μην ξέρουν το admiral;


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 4, 2009)

Είσαι βέβαιος ότι δεν πρόκειται για τίτλο Γάλλου αποικιοκράτη δικαστικού ή στρατιωτικού αστυνομικού;


----------



## shiba (Jun 4, 2009)

Κάποια στιγμή ένας εκ των ηρώων του βιβλίου αναφωνεί πως θα ήθελε να γίνει σαν τον "Marshal Pontmerci" και να διοικεί μία φρεγάτα σαν αυτόν... Έως τότε, τον προσφωνούν απλά "Marshal" και φαίνεται πως διαχωρίζεται σαφώς από τους διοικητικούς αξιωματούχους της πρωτεύουσας του συγκεκριμένου νησιού.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 4, 2009)

Σωστά και σοφά ομιλούν οι προλαλήσαντες, αλλά μήπως αν όντως είναι ο καπετάνιος *μίας και μόνο μίας* φρεγάτας είναι απλώς ο *πλοίαρχός *της ανεξαρτήτως χώρας στην οποία αναφέρεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Από μια γρήγορη περιήγηση στους στρατάρχες της Γαλλίας και τους ναυάρχους της Γαλλίας (βασικά, στη γαλλική βίκι), δεν βρήκα πουθενά να χρησιμοποιείται ο τίτλος του marechal στο ναυτικό με ανώτατη στρατιωτική έννοια.

Ίσως λοιπόν εδώ ο τίτλος χρησιμοποιείται τιμητικά (όπως λέμε «στρατηγέ» μου τον κάθε ταξίαρχο) και θα ήταν σκόπιμο να τον αφήσεις «μαρεσάλ Τάδε» ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια παραλλαγή στα ελληνικά όπως το (επτανησιακό, νομίζω) «μαρεσάλος».

Εναλλακτικά, ο συγκεκριμένος θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος στεριανός τιτλούχος που του έδωσαν να κουμαντάρει μια φρεγάτα...


----------



## shiba (Jun 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από μια γρήγορη περιήγηση στους στρατάρχες της Γαλλίας και τους ναυάρχους της Γαλλίας (βασικά, στη γαλλική βίκι), δεν βρήκα πουθενά να χρησιμοποιείται ο τίτλος του marechal στο ναυτικό με ανώτατη στρατιωτική έννοια.
> 
> Ίσως λοιπόν εδώ ο τίτλος χρησιμοποιείται τιμητικά (όπως λέμε «στρατηγέ» μου τον κάθε ταξίαρχο) και θα ήταν σκόπιμο να τον αφήσεις «μαρεσάλ Τάδε» ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια παραλλαγή στα ελληνικά όπως το (επτανησιακό, νομίζω) «μαρεσάλος».
> 
> Εναλλακτικά, ο συγκεκριμένος θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος στεριανός τιτλούχος που του έδωσαν να κουμαντάρει μια φρεγάτα...




Πολύ καλή ιδέα να χρησιμοποιήσω το "μαρεσάλ" ή "μαρεσάλος". Δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι σαφής η προέλευση του τίτλου και λειτουργικά περιλαμβάνει μόνο τη διοίκηση μίας φρεγάτας....

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμότατα όλους για τις πληροφορίες και συμβουλές σας!


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Για να προσθέσω στις γνώσεις μας (αν και όχι στη συγκεκριμένη προβληματική) υπάρχει και η παρακάτω σημασία του marshal:

Από το OED:
b. Naut. An official on board ship who superintends the carrying out of punishments. Obs.
1627 Capt. Smith Seaman's Gram. viii. 35 The Marshall is to punish offenders, and to see iustice executed according to directions; as ducking at the yards arme [etc.]. | Ibid. xv. 73 In English ships they seldome vse any Marshall.

Από βιβλίο:
Also serving aboard the Santa Maria was the alguazil de la armada, or marshal of the ship. These men were responsible for maintaining discipline and administering punishment as required.
Peter F. Copeland, "The Sailors of Palos," American History Illustrated, Vol. XXVII, Number 1, March/April 93, pp.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 4, 2009)

Προσθέτω, μολονότι αυτό δεν έχει χρησιμότητα εν προκειμένω, ότι αρχικά (δηλ. κατά τον Μεσαίωνα) ο όρος "maréchal' σήμαινε τον ανώτερο αξιωματούχο της βασιλικής αυλής (ή της αυλής άλλου ευγενούς που ασκούσε ουσιαστική εξουσία), ο οποίος ήταν ο δεύτερος τη τάξει μετά τον κοντόσταυλο (connétable). Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι η ελληνική απόδοση του τίτλου είναι "μαρισκάλδος" (τουλάχιστον όταν αναφερόμαστε στο μεσαιωνικό αξίωμα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι η ελληνική απόδοση του τίτλου είναι "μαρισκάλδος" (τουλάχιστον όταν αναφερόμαστε στο μεσαιωνικό αξίωμα).


Καλά το λες. _Μαρισκάλδος_ ή _μαρισκάλκος_ (από το λατινικό mariscalcus).

Πάντως, όσο δεν γνωρίζουμε τη σημασία του αγγλικού εδώ, μ' αρέσ' το _μαρεσάλ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Το *μαρεσάλος* δίνει πολύ λίγα ευρήματα εδώ, αλλά είναι όλα ένα κι ένα:

Από τα απομνημονεύματα του Κολοκοτρώνη στον Τερτσέτη (ίσως από εκεί το θυμόμουν τελικά ), από το γλωσσάρι του Ιδρύματος Μείζονος Ελληνισμού, από αναφορές στο Χρονικό του Μορέως. Στο συγκεκριμένο, κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα το «Μαρεσάλ Πομερσί» έτσι, με κεφαλαία, αλλά μπορεί να έβαζα το ναύτη να μονολογεί «θέλω κι εγώ να γίνω μαρεσάλος...»

..και ίσως να τραγουδάει «δεν υπάρχει στον κόσμο άλλος, μόνο ο ένας μαρεσάλος...»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Also serving aboard the Santa Maria was the *alguazil* de la armada, or marshal of the ship. These men were responsible for maintaining discipline and administering punishment as required.



Η λέξη *alguazil*, στα σημερινά ισπανικά alguacil , προέρχεται από το αραβικό *al-wazīr* (αξιωματούχος), από το οποίο προέρχεται ο _βεζίρης _(και η _βεζιροπούλα_).

Από εκεί βγαίνει επίσης και το σημερινό ουγγαρέζικο *vezér*, που έχουν για τη βασίλισσα στο σκάκι. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εναλλακτικά, ο συγκεκριμένος θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος στεριανός τιτλούχος που του έδωσαν να κουμαντάρει μια φρεγάτα...


 
Αυτό που αναφέρει ο Δρ7χ (και στο #19) ισχύει; 
Μήπως είναι στεριανός marshal ή, πιθανότερα ως γαλλόφωνος, αξιωματούχος της gendarmerie (The Gendarmerie is the direct descendant of the *Marshalcy* of the ancien regime, more commonly known by its French title, the _*Maréchaussée*_) όπως λέει η cinoiralsax στο #11 ή παρόμοια με τις σημασίες που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ στο #16, και ο συγγραφέας παίζει με την πολλαπλή χρήση του αξιώματος, βάζοντας τον ήρωα να λαχταρά να ήταν θαλασσινός μαρεσάλος που έχει πιο μεγάλη αίγλη και είναι και καπετάνιος της φρεγάτας;
Αν είναι έτσι, ίσως ο _μαρεσάλος_ είναι η καταλληλότερη λύση.

Κι αν μαρεσάλος στεριανός
τη χάρη του την έχει,
ο Pontmerci, θαλασσινός,
άλλες τιμές κατέχει...

Τώρα, δηλαδή, οι παρεκβάσεις μας από γκρίζα σχόλια θα γίνονται λαδιές; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Τώρα, δηλαδή, οι παρεκβάσεις μας από γκρίζα σχόλια θα γίνονται λαδιές; ;)



Μπα, απλώς δεν βλέπω τα γκρίζα (δεν βλέπεις με τι φακούς παιδεύομαι ακόμα; ) :)


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 9, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Προσθέτω, μολονότι αυτό δεν έχει χρησιμότητα εν προκειμένω, ότι αρχικά (δηλ. κατά τον Μεσαίωνα) ο όρος "maréchal' σήμαινε τον ανώτερο αξιωματούχο της βασιλικής αυλής (ή της αυλής άλλου ευγενούς που ασκούσε ουσιαστική εξουσία), ο οποίος ήταν ο δεύτερος τη τάξει μετά τον κοντόσταυλο (connétable). Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι η ελληνική απόδοση του τίτλου είναι "μαρισκάλδος" (*τουλάχιστον όταν αναφερόμαστε στο μεσαιωνικό αξίωμα*).


Η τελευταία φράση μου άρεσε. Παντρεύει ερμηνεία με ιστορική περίοδο. Φοβάμαι ότι μόνο έτσι θα βγει άκρη.

Σε κάποια ταινία (πρίν πολλά χρόνια) ο σερίφης καλείταν μάρσαλ.

Δείτε παρακάτω τους βαθμούς της βρετανικής Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_officer_ranks
"Τραβιέται" πολύ ο μάρσαλ. Επίσης, στον στρατό ξηράς υπάρχει ο Field Marshal. Σημαίνει στρατάρχης, ανώτερος του στρατηγού.

Πριν μερικά χρόνια, οι ΗΠΑ ίδρυσαν άλλο ένα σώμα επιβολής νόμου, τους Air Marshal. Ελληνικό μέσο είχε γράψει περί εναέριων σερίφηδων (ή κάτι τέτοιο). Είναι γεγονός πως χάθηκαν στην μετάφραση.
Τα τελευταία έτη, οι αστυνομικές σειρές, περιπέτειες κ.λπ. έχουν, σε κάποιο επεισόδιο, υπόθεση με αεροπλάνο. Υπάρχει ο air marshal, ο μάχιμος άντρας (ή αλλιώς ο field agent) ο οποίος δείχνει για επιβάτης αλλά είναι εν υπηρεσια και επιβαίνει ένοπλος. Συνήθως, οι υποτιτλιστές αποδίδουν αυτόν τον air marshal ως αντιπτέραρχο, κάτι ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Άλλο πράγμα είναι ο αντιπτέραρχος, ο 60άρης δεύτερος τη τάξει αξιωματικός της πολεμικής αεροπορίας που μετράει χρόνια για την συνταξιοδότηση κι άλλο ο 30χρονος field agent.
Εξαίρεση αποτέλεσε κάποιος από την OMIKRON GROUP. Μεταφράζοντας το Castle 7.21 απέδωσε το air marshal ως "ένοπλος συνοδός", κάτι που βγάζει νόημα.

Ψάχνοντας στην wikipedia διάβασα ότι τον μεσαίωνα στην Αγγλία ο μάρσαλ ήταν τοπικός κυβερνήτης και ήταν στην δικαιοδοσία του η τέλεση γάμου. Τρέχε γύρευε.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 9, 2016)

Στον Μικρό Κάου-μπόυ, που διάβαζα μικρός, υπήρχε ο Μάρσαλ Ματ Ντίλον που ήτανε κάτι σαν αρχηγός του Δημήτρη Αδαμόπουλου (αγγλιστί Τζιμ Άνταμς) και των άλλων σερίφηδων.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 11, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Σε κάποια ταινία (πρίν πολλά χρόνια) ο σερίφης καλείταν μάρσαλ.



Ο τίτλος "Marshal" αντί του σερίφη επιβιώνει ακόμη και σήμερα σε πολιτείες του αμερικανικού Νότου.

Πιθανότατα (βλ. κι ανωτέρω σχόλιο του Δαεμάνου προ επταετίας) δεν θα ήταν άστοχος κι ο παραλληλισμός με τον *maréchal des logis-chef* στη Γαλλία , ο οποίος, σε συγκείμενο σχετικό με τις δυνάμεις ασφαλείας και ειδικά τη χωροφυλακή, είναι ο αρχιφύλακας.


----------

